# Форум на русском языке  > Разное  > Аппаратное обеспечение  >  Вирус в MBR ?!?!

## serjga

Доброго ВАМ здоровья!
ОЧЕНЬ долго грузилась машина! Минут 10!!! P-IV 3200 MHz.
Было 4 антивируса, думал... УНИКАЛЬНЫЙ СЛУЧАЙ!!! 2 - видел, но чтоб 4!!!
Выковырял все, кроме остатков симантека, запустил лечащего Касперского, тот нашёл Dummy вроде, удаление только после перезагрузки.. и тут началось...
Тачка при загрузке долго грузит параметры, рабочий стол... минуты 3-4-5. Создал учётку, поудалял ВСЁ из автозагрузки - ничего не изменилось, напротив: установка Касперского зависает, в режиме защиты от сбоев не грузится - зависает, клава блокируется, в свойствах сетевого окружения отсутствуют подключения сети и VPN - ПУСТО ВООБЩЕ!!!
Делаю логи AVZ: зависает на середине. Минут через 10 высвечивается окно эксплорера, сканирование возобновляется! Потом опять зависает минут на 10!!! Наконец ЛОГ ЕСТЬ!
И тут появляются подключения в сетевом окружении!!!
Делаю второй лог: та же ситуация: зависает. Минут через 15 готов второй лог.
HiJackThis тоже зависает минут на 10-15.
Интернет не подключается: провайдер или вирус - не знАю. Дальше - интереснее:
ОтодвигАю Акронисом (ему уже 1,5 года как!!! на болвани) начало системного раздела вправо, делаю его невидимым, на пустом месте создаю новый раздел, активным,.. перегружаюсь.
Ставлю на него чистый дистрибутив ХР Pro SP3: тачка первый раз перегружается для установки и... загружает СТАРУЮ ВИНДУ СО СКРЫТОГО НЕАКТИВНОГО РАЗДЕЛА!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! ТУТ ЖЕ Перегружаюсь в Акронис, смотрю разделы: второй старый с виндой невидимый неактивный, новый первый - активный!
ВОТ КАК ТАКОЕ МОЖЕТ БЫТЬ?!?!!
Загружаюсь с дистрибутива
Стираю первый раздел
Перегружаюсь
Ставлю на пустое место винду снова... - ВСЁ В ПОРЯДЕ!!!
И ещё заметил: ОЧЕНЬ ДОЛГО, минуты 2-3 стоит перед подтверждением лицензии (F8 )! ЧТО ДЕЛАЕТ?!?!
Вирус в MBR ? Раздел-то первый удалял и перегружался!! Второй пока удалить не могу - инфа там! А с обнулением MBR потеряется второй раздел. СЕЙЧАС ОН СКРЫТЫЙ!
Жду Ваших заключений!
Спасибо!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## миднайт

Закройте/выгрузите все программы кроме AVZ и Internet Explorer. 

- Отключите ПК от интернета/локалки 
- Отключите Антивирус и Файрвол. 
- Отключите Системное восстановление. 


В AVZ выполните скрипт:



```
begin
SetAVZGuardStatus(True);
 DelBHO('{BE9AF3F9-4317-82D8-27E9-CF44741E1600}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\msmedia.dll','');
 DelBHO('{FFFC57DB-1DE3-4303-B24D-CEE6DCDD3D86}');
 QuarantineFile('C:\PROGRA~1\MYCENT~1\InfoBar\MYCENT~1.DLL','');
 DeleteFile('C:\PROGRA~1\MYCENT~1\InfoBar\MYCENT~1.DLL');
 DeleteFile('C:\Documents and Settings\test\Application Data\msmedia.dll');
BC_ImportDeletedList;
ExecuteSysClean;
BC_Activate;
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

После перезагрузки 



```
begin 
CreateQurantineArchive(GetAVZDirectory+'quarantine.zip'); 
end.
```

Пришлите карантин quarantine.zip по красной ссылке Прислать запрошенный карантин вверху темы

Сделайте новый лог virusinfo_syscheck.zip.(про hijackthis не забудьте)
А также лог Gmer и лог GSI
=
да, вот еще что...следы нескольких антивирусов присутствуют все еще. Надо убирать.

----------


## serjga

А как следы выковыривать?
Симантека - знаю, а остальных?

----------


## serjga

Gmer при записи лога зависает, GSI после старта процесса стоит мёртво 16 минут...
Карантин пустой.
Симантека почистил. Программа стартанула через 10 минут после запуска.

Содержание сетевого окружения появляется минут через 15-20 после старта машины.

Лог AVZ и hijackthis высылаю.
Как быть дальше?

----------


## serjga

Загрузка пустого файла карантина:
"Результат загрузки
Ошибка загрузки. Данный файл уже был загружен"

----------


## миднайт

Зайдите в папку LOG и удалите все оттуда. Повторите логи по правилам.

----------


## serjga

Ещё раз: 
1. стартует вондоуЗ минуты 3-5 (перед логином в графическом интерфейсе уже стоит)
2. перед рабочим столом висит минуты 3 (после логина)
3. на логах AVZ висит по ПОЛЧАСА!!!  (winlogon, services)
4. в ERD обозреватель стартует минут через 5-10.
5. не работает встроенное "вставить" - не доступно!!!! и не работает перетаскивание объектов!
6. Симантек Унинсталлер стартовал только минут через 10 после запуска!!!
7. Не подключает интернет!
Виснет не понятно - где!
(убрал в BIOS "A:", нет на машине флопа - может из-за него тормозит открытие и загрузка? проверять уже не было сил )
ПОМОГИТЕ!!! 
Спасибо!

----------


## миднайт

В HiJackThis пофиксите:



```
O2 - BHO: (no name) - {88888888-8888-8888-8888-888888888888} - (no file)
```

Больше ничего плохого в этих логах не нашел.
AdobeAcrobat 5.0 - убрать. Поставьте последнюю версию. IE тоже обновить! (но это потом)
По логам вижу только один антивирус теперь - AVG.
Что с безопасным режимом? Там такие же "тормоза"? Сделайте лог гмер из безопасного. Возможно проблема с железом также.

----------


## serjga

Когда в пустое место перед проблемным разделом ставлю свежую уже готовую чистую винду из скрытого сохранённого раздела - я об этом писал выше - всё грузится и работает прекрасно, ЛЕТАЕТ! Из неё я как раз и отсылал Вам логи и лазил в инет! Периодически загружаю Акронис и делаю этот раздел загрузочным для связи с миром. Но НАДО сделать рабочим ТОТ СТАРЫЙ раздел!
Память гонял memtest86, диск проверял MHDD 4.6 - всё ОК!
Перед последними логами чистил старую систему с помощью AVZ: "Мастер поиска и устранения проблем" от времянок и мусора. Было 100к файлов в "опере" в причинном профиле, например.
После того неудачного запуска в безопасном - больше не грузился!
Дело в том, что она может на ПОЛЧАСА 2 раза повиснуть во время создания лога AVZ! - несколько раз выключАл, не дожидался... Просто виснет И ВСЁ! Потом ВДРУГ продолжает дальше! Вчера было 15 минут остановка (Не отвечает), сегодня - 30 минут!!! Можно подумать, что СОВСЕМ повисла!
И куда на полчаса-час после включения пропадают сетевые подключения как будто нету сетки? Я с новой виндой сидел несколько часов в нете, обновлялся - ХОТЬ БЫ ЧТО!!!! Что это может быть? Например?
Как удалить хвосты AVG?
Спасибо!

----------


## миднайт

Если AVG это хвосты, убирайте конечно!
Инструкции и утилиты для полного удаления остатков антивирусных продуктов.http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=16646

В AVZ выполните скрипт:



```
begin
ExecuteRepair(6);
ExecuteRepair(8);
ExecuteRepair(10);
RegKeyIntParamWrite( 'HKLM', 'SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\policies\NonEnum', '{BDEADF00-C265-11D0-BCED-00A0C90AB50F}', 1);
RebootWindows(true);
end.
```

Что с безопасным режимом теперь? Лог гмер увидеть весьма желательно.

----------


## serjga

СПАСИБО!
Тачка сейчас не рядом.
Завтра попробую.
Вам надо GMER обязательно в безопасном? Просто у меня есть мыслЯ, что сохранение лога висло по причине обзора компа, на котором не был доступен "A": достаточно, наверняка, было просто подождать или теперь, когда я его убрал из BIOS, сохранение не будет зависать.
Так какой лог GMER вам: из безопасного или обычного?
Спасибо!

----------


## миднайт

Лучше из обычного.

----------


## serjga

5. не работает встроенное "вставить" - не доступно!!!! и не работает перетаскивание объектов! - это же не железо! (ЭТО уже в моей практике было как-то!)
И ещё вспомнил: в панели задач ни в одном профиле не видно вкладок. Можно переключаться между задачами только через "Alt+Tab". Вот :-(

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

В новой чистой ОС - всё ОК и "летает"!
Логи завтра попробую сделать...

----------


## serjga

Вот Вам GMER в обычном режиме!!! 
А я пока уже 9 минут жду, пока виндоус (НЕ машина!!!) уйдёт в перезагрузку.
Так что пока ничего не изменилось.
И, кстати: судя по звуку и оборотам кулера процессор греется.. в этот момент
PS: не, это я просто кулер спиной закрыл - обдува не было )))))))
А тачка стояла час без движения! Перегружал кнопкой. Через 4 минуты после логина в безопасном сказала, что работает в безопасном. Что делала всё это время?
Чистая винда работает прекрасно!

----------


## миднайт

При сканировании с помощью gmer, после экспресс проверки нужно было нажать кнопку Scan. Переделайте лог пожалуйста.

----------


## serjga

> При сканировании с помощью gmer, после экспресс проверки нужно было нажать кнопку Scan. Переделайте лог пожалуйста.


Да я что-ж: сегодня родился? Делал я! Тестировалась часа 3!
Это он и есть - полный скан после нажатия на кнопку "Scan"!
Что теперь дальше? Ничего не изменилось!

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

БОлее того: теперь не работает команда в проводнике "Отправить", чтобы хоть как-то послать содержимое на флэшку! Вчера ещё работала, а сейчас просто ничего не делает!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*

сейчас до Вашего ответа запущу в безопасном пока лог делать...

*Добавлено через 2 часа 19 минут*

Так какой скан Вам делать и как, уважаемый миднайт ?
Ещё раз GMER так же? Или что-то другое?

----------


## миднайт

Если это полный скан gmer, то он чист. Что с запуском  GSI?
Сделайте лог MBAM
Скоро все перепробуем.

----------


## serjga

> Если это полный скан gmer, то он чист. Что с запуском  GSI?
> Сделайте лог MBAM
> Скоро все перепробуем.


Но чудес-то не бывает!
Я уже у ВАс здесь чинюсь ни первый раз и ни первый год. Следы AVG удалил. Сейчас делаю мою дефрагментацию: сохраняю раздел на внешний носитель по сети и восстанавливаю обратно: дефрагментация - 100% и достаточно быстро! Посмотрим: как будет открываться теперь в ERD раздел и обозреватель.
ОТкрывается теперь быстро! Но грузится ОС и реагирует на зfпуск программ так же: GSI стояла 40 минут пустая, а окружение сети появилось через 35 минут.
Лог MBAM высылаю.
Не могу выключить сетевое подключение, не реагирует.
Что дальше?

----------


## serjga

Нажимаешь на свойства сетевой карты, расширенные настройки видео.. открывается от 3 минут до.... 30-40. но открывается же! Или виснет напрочь...
В то время как на чистом разделе ОС работает быстро и без сбоев!
А, может GMER не правильно отработал?
Может ему что-то мешает?
Как определить?

----------


## миднайт

Удалите в MBAM:



```
Заражено ключей реестра:
HKEY_CLASSES_ROOT\CLSID\{fffc57db-1de3-4303-b24d-cee6dcdd3d86} (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
HKEY_CURRENT_USER\SOFTWARE\Microsoft\Windows\CurrentVersion\Ext\Stats\{fffc57db-1de3-4303-b24d-cee6dcdd3d86} (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
HKEY_LOCAL_MACHINE\SOFTWARE\MyCentria (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
Заражено папок:
C:\Program Files\MyCentria (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
C:\Program Files\MyCentria\Firefox (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
C:\Program Files\MyCentria\InfoBar (Adware.MyCentria) -> No action taken.
```

лог мбам повторите

----------


## serjga

MBAM не запустился сразу после перезагрузки, тачка перед выключением опять висела, не перегружалась 4 часа. Снял скрин ошибки.
При попытке вырезать выделенный фрагмент из картинки пишет:
"The interface is unknown." - пришлось сохранять картинку целиком!
Картинку прилагаю.
Ошибка пока повторяются...
Значит опять ждать 40 минут для запуска?
Картинку пока приложить не могу: не работает! Жду времени для запуска MBAM!
Текст ошибки:
Run-time error '372'
Failed to load control 'vbalGrid' from fbalsgrid6.ocx. Your version of fbalsgrid6.ocx may be outdated. Make sure you are using the version of the control that was provided the your application.

ТОЧНО! 40 минут ждал!
Картинку прилагаю:

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## serjga

Вот новый лог MBAM:
Что дальше?

----------


## serjga

Тачка выключилась быстро, а загружалась опять минут 5.
MBAM опять не запускается с той же ошибкой и папка сетевого окружения пустая. И так 35-40 минут после старта.

----------


## миднайт

MBAM деинсталлируйте. Давайте уберем все отсюда: Пуск - выполнить msconfig - вкладка Автозагрузка - убрать все. Ситуация таже?

----------


## serjga

ПРи попытке запустить панель управления пишет: "Unable to detect supported sound card, please check that your sound card connected and properly installed"
Что-то похожее пишет при попытке обновить содержание свойств сетевого окружения.

*Добавлено через 3 минуты*




> MBAM деинсталлируйте. Давайте уберем все отсюда: Пуск - выполнить msconfig - вкладка Автозагрузка - убрать все. Ситуация таже?


А там итак всё выключено кроме dumprep 0 -k и ctfmon.
Я уже оттуда ВСЁ выключал ранее! "dumprep 0 -k" включился вновь сам, а клаву я потом включил сам в панели.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Деинсталляция ОПЯТЬ прошла с ошибкой "372"!!!
Это значит удалилось не до конца?

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

... и перезагрузка (выключение) повисло на чёрном экране

----------


## миднайт

Установите диск с дистрибутивом windows в cd-rom.
Пуск - выполнить *sfc /scannow*
Попробуем так.

----------


## serjga

> Установите диск с дистрибутивом windows в cd-rom.
> Пуск - выполнить *sfc /scannow*
> Попробуем так.


Она уже была обновлена до SP3!
Какой диск ставить в этом случае?

*Добавлено через 1 час 52 минуты*

И, кстати: Copy-Paste тоже начинает работать через час!
Что происходит внутри?
Сейчас восстановлю - скажу результат..

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*

Выполнил восстановление из папки!
Боюсь перегружаться... Всё так хорошо работает!
Даже IE запустился!
Просит перегрузиться... 

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

Windows is startinp up... 2 минуты 20 секунд, потом логин.
Дальше  - минуту чёрный экран. Потом - рабочий стол и... те же ошибки: нет объектов в сетевом окружении, Copy - есть, Paste - недоступно, не отображаются задачи в панели задач.
Ждём 40 минут? Поставил секундомер...

*Добавлено через 19 минут*

О!! А сейчас даже Paste исчезло из меню проводника! 

*Добавлено через 16 минут*

на 37 минуте уже было сетевое окружение!

*Добавлено через 4 минуты*

А задачи сбрасываются в маленькие окошки слева сверху над панелью задач!

*Добавлено через 54 минуты*

GSI уже 57 минут стоит пустое

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

Час 20 работы: претаскивание работает, копирование-вставка работает...
ВСЁ заработало через час примернО!
В ЧЁМ ДЕЛО?!
Это же НЕ нормально!
Где искать? И как?
Жду Вашего совета, господа и дамы!

*Добавлено через 48 минут*

2 часа 10минут - лога GSI нету, закрываю.

----------


## миднайт

Подождите немного надо посоветоваться

----------


## serjga

снёс-поставил дрова свежие с сайтов-проризводителей на видео, звук и сеть.
Всё то же:.. повторять не буду.
Жду 40 минут раскрытия сети...

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

2 минуты стоим перед логином, потом минуту - чёрный экран, потом минут 35 до раскрытия сети и ещё немного до перетаскивания объектов и вставки.

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

сетевой кабель не в сети, адаптор выключен в диспетчере.
С включенными - так же всё.

*Добавлено через 2 часа 41 минуту*

Может пока почистить реестр или логи сделать по правилам?

----------


## миднайт

Пробуем вот что.
Полный скан с помощью LiveCD http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd/
Потом запускаем чекдиск с параметрами chkdsk c: /r /f
пусть проверит. После этого сделайте новые стандартные логи.

----------


## serjga

> Пробуем вот что.
> Полный скан с помощью LiveCD http://www.freedrweb.com/livecd/
> Потом запускаем чекдиск с параметрами chkdsk c: /r /f
> пусть проверит. После этого сделайте новые стандартные логи.


Я спорить с Вами не буду, но перед тем, как вернуть раздел на место, я его прогнал ERASE MHDD 4.6: всё ОК! И перед этим гонял по кругу SCAN, всё ОК! Так что тормозов на поверхности HDD нету.

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

CHKDSK тоже делал сразу, исправил ошибки ещё несколько дней назад.
Потом повторял несколько раз - ошибок нету!
Также запускал неоднократно MHDD для проверки поверхности

*Добавлено через 1 час 6 минут*




> После этого сделайте новые стандартные логи.


А логи делать сразу после загрузки ОС или подождать, пока машина прочихается час-полтора до полной работоспособности?

----------


## миднайт

> А логи делать сразу после загрузки ОС или подождать, пока машина прочихается час-полтора до полной работоспособности?


Подождите пока "прочихается".

----------


## serjga

Удалил из другого профиля по тому же пути файл msmedia.dll, который вы ещё в начале темы хотели посмотреть в карантине.
Корзина почему-то "Corrupt", восстановить из неё или посмотреть не могу.
Высылаю логи.
Ситуация та же с тачкой: ждал 35 минут каждый раз(не работает перетаскивание в проводнике, пустое окно свойтсв сетевых подключений, не доступна вставка, не открываются некоторые свойства: компьютера, например: не видно свойств процессора..)
Спасибо!

----------


## serjga

ХА!! Хотя удалила из корзины исправно: полосочка прошлась гладко и без запинок! А удалял-то прям только что!

*Добавлено через 8 часов 29 минут*

Пока уезжал - поставил делаться лог GMER - он опять такой же маленький! Никогда ещё такой не видел! Может его что-то блокирует?

*Добавлено через 3 часа 36 минут*

Regional ang language Options тоже не запускаются пока не пройдёт 35 минут...
НО! как только проходит это время - ВСЁ работает прекрасно! (на первый взгляд)
Только что опять работал в той новой ОС на этой машине - ВСЁ ок! Ничего не тормозит и не глючит!
Что ещё можно сделать?
Как выявить зловред?

*Добавлено через 5 минут*

Может что есть в BOOT секторе? DrWEB его проверяет?

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

И не сомневайтесь: делаю ВСЁ, как Вы говорите! В точности!

*Добавлено через 1 час 25 минут*

А сейчас я запустил свежего Касперского: он нашёл скрипт в опере, троян. DrWEB значит не видел... "Чеким" дальше...

*Добавлено через 1 час 31 минуту*

Удалил трояна, он был неактивный судя по простоте удаления.
После перезагрузки всё осталось как и прежде: полчаса (35 минут) машина .. ОС не откликается на некоторые системные вещи и сети нету!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

не отображаются задачи в панели ВСЕГДА!

*Добавлено через 13 минут*

И Если система покоцана: кто тогда помешал карантин оставить в архиве? Почему он оказался пустой?

*Добавлено через 7 часов 25 минут*

Неужели вирусы не развивались? Может - появился НОВЫЙ тип зловреда, к которому нужен свой ОСОБЫЙ подход?!

*Добавлено через 1 минуту*

Почему GSI не делает лог ВООБЩЕ, если система чистая?!

----------


## serjga

Может Вам предоставить отчёт о событиях системы?

----------


## миднайт

Давайте отчет. Установите драйвер расширенного мониторинга процессов в AVZ(AVZPM) повторите логи AVZ. + лог RootRepeal сделайте http://virusinfo.info/showthread.php?t=40120

----------


## serjga

Отчёт:  evnt.rar с паролем "virus"
Логи AVZ делать сразу после загрузки или подождать 40 минут до ... пробуждения системы?

----------


## serjga

.. и RootRepeal - тоже когда?

*Добавлено через 7 минут*

Во время защищённого система намного дольше 40 минут "ждала" пробужденния: не работало перетаскивание и вставка в проводнике.

----------


## миднайт

Пусть уж пробудится система, тогда и логи делайте.

----------


## serjga

> Пусть уж пробудится система, тогда и логи делайте.


зависла при попытке сделать лог RootRepeal: при гиговом файле подкачки сказала, что не хватает памяти  :Shocked: , теперь не могу её выключить или запустить диспетчер - КЛИНЧ!

*Добавлено через 58 секунд*

опять перегружаться и ждать 40 минут...

*Добавлено через 1 час 3 минуты*

памяти занято 2,17 Гб, свободно ЦП 50%, 50% занимает RootRepeal
10 минут, пока не запустился...  Одно ядро на 70-90% загружено, второе - попеременно: 20-30-50%..., как говорит диспетчер задач!
Так стабильно и держится...
КАК, ЧТО, ГДЕ искать?!

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*

В диспетчере задача "Busy" не отвечает!
Программа RootRepeal занимает 50% CPU, но не запускается. Снимаю.

----------


## serjga

Вот логи с раширенным драйвером и третий для кучи.
Сейчас включение и выключение сетевого подключения притормаживало, зависало на 25-30 секунд!

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## serjga

Кстати: мастером устранения проблем я убирал те таймауты, которые превышены на процессы, приложения и насчёт зависаний. Сейчас они опять появились: кто их поставил?

----------


## serjga

Вот логи более свежие.
Архив без пароля.

----------


## serjga

Создал новый профиль. Там тоже RootRepeal занимал 50% CPU и память занималась чем-то 2,17 Гига!!!

*Добавлено через 34 секунды*

Так и не запустился..

----------


## миднайт

Попробуйте привести службы к стандартной конфигурации reg-файлом:
http://www.blackviper.com/WinXP/registry.htm
Default Windows XP Service Pack 3 Services Start Key:
Default XP Pro SP3 Start v3.00.zip 
+ Сделайте Восстановление параметров безопасности по умолчанию
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/313222/ru#appliesto
+ everest'ом промониторьте температуру железа и проверьте размер файла подкачки.

----------


## serjga

мониторить в какое время? 
Я уже всё почистил, кулер на проц пересадил на пасту, вентиляция перкрасная, все температуры в пределах ниже нормы ))) everest 5 Enjeneer edition.
Размер файла подкачки - 2048 Mb, статический.

*Добавлено через 57 минут*

Всё сделал: опять перетаскивание значков не работает. Они просто не двигаются с места.
Свойства компьютера: 512 Мб ОЗУ. ВСЁ! Поцессора нет! И не будет ещё... 20 минут.
Проц - 30 град, HDD - 40.
Загрузкам "everest" встаёт на загрузке драйвера!
Кстати: после лечения Касперским, если его не удаляешь - тоже грузился через 35 минут после перезагрузки, то есть обычно он грузится со старта, сразу!

В чистой новой ОС на этой машине всё запускается и отрабатывает быстро!

*Добавлено через 16 минут*

Что-то там не так с RPC, от которого всё зависит?

*Добавлено через 9 минут*

не, не правильно сделал, сейчас переделаю...

*Добавлено через 3 часа 2 минуты*

Вообще-то всё правильно: там просто сказано было делать быкапы, а я не делал.
Всё как было так и осталось.

*Добавлено через 58 минут*

Параметры безопасности не восстановились или не стартуют просто: пункт "Изменение способа оповещения" недоступен после "пробуждения" системы.

Что теперь?

*Добавлено через 14 минут*

Должен быть какой-то способ восстановить работоспособность и выцепить зловреда: кто-то же блокирует загрузку драйверов в начале загрузки!

Я могу с ERD загрузиться например, если надо.
Ну что сделать, как найти? Может что-то с файловой системой? Например раздел D: был доступен ВСЕМ! Всем - ВСЁ! Полный доступ! Исправил.
Может какой-то каталог блокирован запретом на доступ? Как проверить?

Похожая ситуация: http://forum.oszone.net/printthread-129191.html

*Добавлено через 11 часов 55 минут*

Уважаемые помощники!
Ответьте, пожалуйста: что мне делать дальше? Я же жду, ничего не делаю с тачкой (у семи нянек дитя без глаза), а ответа никак нет. Я не требую :-), просто хотелось бы знать: Вы поможете или уже - нет? Время идёт... Доверяю Вам всецело!
Спасибо!

----------


## миднайт

Сделайте лог, скрин шоты утилитой BootVis http://ru.wikipedia.org/wiki/BootVis
На винчестере достаточно свободного места? Проверьте.

----------


## serjga

961 Мб хватит для оптимизации файлов драйверов?
И скриншоты сделать ЧЕГО? В какой момент скрины снимать?

*Добавлено через 42 минуты*

Установил 1.3.37 (22 мая 2003)
Перегрузился
Залогинился
Пока всё - так же, только панель задач свёрнута почему-то, хотя я этого не делал! Перед перезагрузкой оно торчало внизу, а автоубирание я никогда не делаю ибо раздражает!!!
Пока - пусто.. Ждём 40 минут?

*Добавлено через 45 минут*

ОС оклемалась после перезагрузки, только окна с интерфейсом программы НЕТУ!
Она же сама должна стартануть после установки вместе с ОС и показать интерфейс СРАЗУ после загрузки ОС, я правильно понял?
Пусто!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

И, как здесь: http://forum.oszone.net/printthread-129191.html - ярлык языка пристыкован в панели (я её поднял) СЛЕВА! И панель быстрого запуска пропала, хотя до перезагрузки там была!

*Добавлено через 26 минут*

что-то странное: устанавливал программу в одном профиле, а папка с ней в программах появилась в другом!
Сейчас запустил, машина перегрузилась.
Высветилось окно программы, но почему-то не со всеми таблицами, только 3 : подождать 40 минут? Или прислать лог сейчас? придётся ждать потому, что не могу скопировать лог и скрин, пока не пройдёт 40 минут после перезагрузки.

*Добавлено через 15 минут*

Есть точка: Boot Done in 241.63 секунды, а значки так и не двигаются и перенести на флэшку логи и скрин не могу!
А какой скрин ВАМ надо? Точка окончания загрузки стоит далеко от начала!
Загрузил лог и скрины: http://files.mail.ru/HUOSSD - пароль на архив: "virus"

*Добавлено через 33 минуты*

Что дальше?

----------


## serjga

Поставил в msconfig диагностический запуск, восстановил панель с рабочим столом, как указано в некоторых ссылках http://forum.oszone.net/thread-7558-61.html , http://forum.windowsfaq.ru/showthrea...=119691&page=2 , машина стала загружаться быстрее, тормоза сначала исчезли, разве что время уходит на клацание винта, даже перетаскивание объектов работает!!!, но GSI и RootRepeal так же не запускается и не видно параметров процессора в свойствах компьютера.
Скажите, пожалуйста: я правильно выполнил прошлое Ваше задание с логами и скринами?
Что делать дальше?

----------


## serjga

Что же мне дальше делать?
Я даже уже пытался в ERD восстанавливать RPC и панель в стандартные значения - всё-равно после перезагрузки так же тормозит 40 минут!!!

----------


## миднайт

*serjga*, снова попрошу вас подождать. От себя добавлю - освободите побольше места на диске, 961 Мб это маловато.

----------


## serjga

> *serjga*, снова попрошу вас подождать. От себя добавлю - освободите побольше места на диске, 961 Мб это маловато.


Нет проблем!

----------


## миднайт

Надо лог с драйверами сделать, то есть... надо сделать лог "next boot + drivers delay", комп перезагрузится и создастся отчет +  после снятия лога можно выполнить trace -Optimize system. И еще вопрос, не работает ли винчестер в PIO режиме?

----------


## serjga

> Надо лог с драйверами сделать, то есть... надо сделать лог "next boot + drivers delay", комп перезагрузится и создастся отчет +  после снятия лога можно выполнить trace -Optimize system. И еще вопрос, не работает ли винчестер в PIO режиме?


Сейчас такой лог сделаю, но по-моему я так уже делал и он то ли был отключен после перезагрузки или просто был пустой!
И ещё: лог заканчивается задолго до того, как перестаёт клинить машину -  это ничего?
И режим - сче не могу посмотреть, по-моему PIO IV, НЕ UDMA - это в информации об устройствах?

----------


## миднайт

> И ещё: лог заканчивается задолго до того, как перестаёт клинить машину -  это ничего?


Ничего страшного.




> И режим - сче не могу посмотреть, по-моему PIO IV, НЕ UDMA - это в информации об устройствах?


 диспетчер устройств - ide ata контроллеры - первичный и вторичный каналы - дополнительные параметры. Как лечить написано тут http://www.3dnews.ru/software/win-xp-faq/index7.htm
Пункт 6,12.
п.с. драйвера на материнку тоже обновить

----------


## serjga

> Ничего страшного.
> 
> 
> 
> диспетчер устройств - ide ata контроллеры - первичный и вторичный каналы - дополнительные параметры. Как лечить написано тут http://www.3dnews.ru/software/win-xp-faq/index7.htm
> Пункт 6,12.
> п.с. драйвера на материнку тоже обновить


Я посмотрел: PIO4 и для одного - HDD -  и для для другого - DVD-RW - привода уже в диагностике железа перед загрузкой ОС!!!
Может - ошибка диагностики, а, может - ещё что..
BIOS последний с сайта. BIOS - автонастройка режима, кабель ATA-66 80 pin. Пока серьёзно не копался. Есть предложения? Поменять кабель на 40-жильный?
Логи будут позже, если получится... Но я пробовал 2 раза - лог с дровами пустой! От начала до конца! если вообще галка на нём остаётся.. после запуска.
Вечером проверю ещё раз.

----------


## serjga

HDD работают в Multi-Word DMAII

*Добавлено через 5 часов 18 минут*

от отчёт с драйверами: http://files.mail.ru/WXQ789 архив virus.zip с паролем "virus"

----------


## anton_dr

+



> Отключить временно cd-rom физически, режим либо восстановится сам к dma5(6) либо его восстановить через реестр по инструкции. Причиной теперь может служить шлейф, его заменить на другой 80 жильный а cd-rom в идеале переключить на второй ide канал и соответственно на отдельный шлейф.

----------


## serjga

DVD-RW и HDD сидят на разных шлейфах!

*Добавлено через 34 минуты*

Привод отключил вообще!
С новым кабелем - PIO4
С 40-жильным - PIO4
С другим БОЛЬШИМ РАБОЧИМ винтом с любыми кабелями - PIO4.
НО! Чистая новая винда ЛЕТАЕТ на этой машине!

*Добавлено через 2 минуты*

А что видно в отчёте?

----------


## VV2006

*serjga*, можно попытаться восстановить оптимальный режим передачи данных, удалив IDE-контроллеры в Диспетчере устройств с последующим обновлением конфигурации устройств. Автоматическое переключение на низкоскоростные режимы (PIO c DMA) свидетельствуют о проблемах в канале передачи контроллер HDD - кабель данных - IDE-контроллер MB. 
Также не помешало бы провести стресс-тестирование, например Еверестом (удобно отслеживать отклонения параметров по временнЫм графикам), загрузившись с LiveCD - для проверки причастности (исключения) проблем с основной системой или с аппаратной частью компьютера.

----------


## serjga

Сбросил батарейку - АТА-100  :094:  UDMA-5 !!!
Машина грузится так же

*Добавлено через 24 минуты*

Всмысле так же тормозит, как и было описано в начале

*Добавлено через 56 минут*

И при чём здесь теперь "железо" ?

----------

Надоело быть жертвой? Стань профи по информационной безопасности, получай самую свежую информацию об угрозах и средствах защиты от ведущего российского аналитического центра Anti-Malware.ru:

----------


## strat

отключите *все* лишние комплектующие, оставьте процессор, память (1 планку, загрузиться два раза с разными вставленными разъемами), винчестер, и скажите результат.

----------


## serjga

> отключите *все* лишние комплектующие, оставьте процессор, память (1 планку, загрузиться два раза с разными вставленными разъемами), винчестер, и скажите результат.


ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ!
Простите: я сам немножко собираю... ПРи чём здесь память, если на соседнем разделе чистая новая ОС ЛЕТАЕТ!!!?! 
Память проверялась MEMTEST86 2.11
Поставилась без глюков, обновилась, ходила в интернет, ... никаких проблем! Как я, да и вы знаете: лучший предварительный тест работы железа - установка ВИНДЫ!
Я не прав?

----------


## strat

> ВСЁ РАБОТАЕТ!


 это значит что проблема тормозов пропала?



> ПРи чём здесь память, если на соседнем разделе чистая новая ОС ЛЕТАЕТ!!!?!


Как вы наверно заметили, я попросил удалить все комплектующие, а не только память, причиной проблем могут служить звуковая карта у которой, к примеру, в данной версии windows повреждены некие файлы, отвечающие за ее опрос и запуск. Соответственно, вынув плату, мы избегнем опроса лишнего железа и возможно еще продвинемся к решению проблемы. Сделайте то, что я писал сообщением раньше.

----------


## serjga

> это значит что проблема тормозов пропала?
> 
> Как вы наверно заметили, я попросил удалить все комплектующие,


Я это делал уже давно.
Как и тестировал память, винт, логическую структуру раздела.
http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=22:77953-2#45 здесь описано решение, пока не до конца, но всё же...

*Добавлено через 21 минуту*

так пойдёт?
Что дальше?

----------


## strat

> http://forum.ixbt.com/topic.cgi?id=22:77953-2#45 здесь описано решение, пока не до конца, но всё же...
> так пойдёт?


да, проверьте

----------


## serjga

> да, проверьте


Что проверить? Простите, не понял...

----------


## strat

Хорошо, после полной загрузки сделайте скрины служб отсортированных по типу запуска - автомат, мануал, отключено, после этого можно будет сказать что отключить и в какой последовательности включать.

----------


## VV2006

Можно так: 

```
start net>333.txt
```

И скопипастить сюда содержимое файла 333.txt.

Кстати, если есть другая, беспроблемно работающая система на другом разделе, можно сравнить их параметры.

З.Ы. Честно говоря, так и не понял, где вы проверяете текущий скоростной режим работы IDE контроллера, в настройках BIOS или диспетчере устройств.

И заголовок темы, судя по всему, давно уже не отражает её содержание.  :Wink:

----------


## serjga

Ребята, спасибО!
Выше я дал ссылку на форум ИХБТ, где я уже поправил службы и нашёл зависающую.

----------


## VV2006

> я уже поправил службы и нашёл зависающую.


Четыре страницы на этом форуме, видимо, стоят того, чтобы здесь же её и назвать.

----------


## serjga

> Четыре страницы на этом форуме, видимо, стоят того, чтобы здесь же её и назвать.


не понял смысла Вашего выражения:.. совсем. Даже и не знаю: как уточнить? Назвать.. как? Или.. где её ещё и как можно было назвать: так будет точнее  :Wink:

----------


## pig

> поправил службы и нашёл зависающую


Имя службы скажите.

----------


## serjga

> Имя службы скажите.


Будьте любезны: QoS RSVP
ВСЕ службы повключал постепенно по группам, как сказал мне хелпер по ссылке с ИХБТ - выше я её давал - а ЭТА последняя как раз повесила комп опять на 40 минут!
Решение там в форуме ниже.
Посмотрите сАми.Будут вопросы - спрашивайте!
Рад буду помочь!

*Добавлено через 4 часа 55 минут*

Может Вы что-то подскажете ценное!

----------


## serjga

Забавная страница: h_ttp://kasperskiy-antivir.com/?ls=s

----------

